# Anyone have a negative FFN test but still continue on to experience preterm labour?



## Krippy

I hope you do not mind me posting here but I just needed some BnB input.

So I just got home from an overnight at the hospital...threatened pre-term labour. Contractions have finally started to slow down and my cervix is still closed but I was kept overnight for observation. 

Got a shot to mature baby's lungs just in case but so far baby is staying put and is not engaged. Have to go back tonight to get the second shot...I am so exhausted. Between my contractions and labour noises (lol) I had absolutely no sleep. Contractions started at 5 pm so went to hospital at 7pm. Had a bunch of tests but most importantly my FFN was negative. I am still having back pain but contractions have gone so far, last one was at 5 am. Got a little sleep from 11pm-2am but the contractions came back with horrible back pain that won't go away. 

I saw my ob and I am back tonight for my second steroid shot and back on Friday or more tests, NST, and ultrasound to check cervix and baby. I am quite tired and uncomfortable but baby is still doing great. Lots of movement, etc. Wondering if this bubs is going to stay put!

*Anyone have a negative FFN test but still continue on to experience preterm labour? *


----------



## AP

Fingers crossed because we were the opposite, we got plenty positives and no preterm labour with our second! Hoping your little rainbow stays put a bit longer but you're at a good gestation too x

A negative is more reliable than a positive too, so you have a very good chance of not delivering yet


----------



## Krippy

Thanks for the input and advice Pink! That is what I am hoping too...I am excited to meet this LO but I would like it to get a litte chunkier before he/she decides to get here! 

Happy Halloween...love your profile pic!


----------



## AP

On second thoughts i am sure my 32-34 week test was a negative - and we got to 40+2 :)

They are indeed often rubbish and mainly used in research trials here at the mo!


----------



## Krippy

Yeah...My OB/GYN really doesn't think it will change when my LO will get here and our plan of action will be the same. I might continue to be uncomfortable and still have random contractions but the baby will probably be term. Hopefully I won't have to have the c-section that we have booked on December the 5th and they will induce me on the 8th instead. Just 2 more growth scans...fingers crossed this baby isn't a giant like its big brother!


----------



## Sproglett

Hey, I had an FFN test Friday 27th July (33w+5) which came back negative, my waters broke the following Friday I went on to have my little boy on 4th August (34w+6). X x


----------

